# Fish Are All At Bottom 4" Of Tank



## Lakers4ItAll (Jan 21, 2009)

So I just moved all my fish from a 10 Gal to a 55 Gal today and for a good 3-4 hrs they swam around all over the tank but now for the last 1/2 hr they are all at the bottom of the tank.

Why could this be???


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Congrats on the larger tank!
What fish do you have?


----------



## Lakers4ItAll (Jan 21, 2009)

Few guppies few mollies 1 bala shark 1 angel fish 10 neon tetras and 6 fiddler crabs


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

was it a new tank ect water condtion ect?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Cycled tank?

And you need to get rid of all crabs and the Bala shark. Crabs are brackish and Shark gets 16" long and needs to be in a group.


----------



## Lakers4ItAll (Jan 21, 2009)

It was a friends tank he gave to me. And I will move the Shark if he gets too big. I'm not getting rid of the Crabs.

I am just trying to figure out why they are all just swimming around on the bottom now


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Why won't you get rid of the crabs? Do you even have a spot for them to get out of the water? Way to kill the crabs.

As I stated before, is your tank cycled?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Not sure, maybe they are still just adjusting to their new environment.
Do you have plants and decore to make them feel more comfortable?
Be sure to test the water with the added fish and to make sure the cycle was not disturbed by the move.


----------



## Lakers4ItAll (Jan 21, 2009)

Because I want Crabs in my tank. This is where they get air www.crabhomes.com

And I have no idea what cycles means. I think I figured out why they are at the bottom the water was a lil warm compaired to what they were used to.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh how I love when people come to an advice forum and not take people's advice. Yay for first impressions.

Warm water would have the fish swimming more. Cold water means lethargic fish.

You really need to do some research. Cycled means your tank has gone through a nitrogen cycled. This means ammonia spike then drop, nitrite spike then drop, and nitrate spike and stay around 20ppm. You need to get a liquid test kit to find out your parameters.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

hey, calm down! He is just trying to help! It is a good idea to cycle ur tank, cuz most of ur fish will prly die if u don't... here is some info on cycling a tank

Fishless Cycling Made Easy 

I have heard that fittler crabs are freshwater, but they do best with a teaspoon of salt per 5g, mollies and guppies will apreciate this, too. Red clawed crabs are 100% freshwater if you wanted to trade them out.... hope I could help... please don't use that language on this forum cuz its really not nesscisary! We get the point! everybody is just trying to help. The reason ur fish are lying at the bottom is cuz the tank isn't cycled


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey you always get a cheap 10g or so and prepare a special crab tank,it would be cool. They do like to sit on rocks that are out of water. Once you start spending money on other fish and the crab slicesd them up you'll be sorry. The test kit will help alot you can also take a sample of your water to the store to be tested and get the kit, they can help explain a few things too.
Laying on the bottom is usually a bad sign could be ^ammonia. When looking for problems w/fish are the gills clamped, gasping, swimmming on top,discoloration, wobbly, gills.mouth moving rapidly.... a few. New tank probably ammonia. DID you use dechlorinator?
uhh you have a 10g. I know my post is poorly written,sorry i'm getting sleepy.If you have amquel add some to lower ammonia, check temp, continue tomarrow...


----------



## Lakers4ItAll (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm gonna take some water to the store in a bit. I think it has something to do with the light on top cause when I turn it off they swim all around.


----------



## Lakers4ItAll (Jan 21, 2009)

The water is fine the person at the Pet Store said the fish prolly were just adjusting to a bigger light. They are all fine now swimming all over.

Also i bought a few more things for the tank today.

1 Angel Fish
1 Beta
1 Catfish
1 Needle Fish
1 Blue Crayfish
2 Snails
10 ghost shrimp
And I ordered 10 red cherry shrimp


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Glad to hear the fish are ok!
You are going to want to buy an API Freshwater testing kit, and test your water daily.
Adding that many fish at one time can cause a spike in ammonia and nitries. These are toxic to your fish. Test daily, do water changes once or twice a week, daily water changes if you get any reading for ammonia or nitrites. Try to keep nitrates under 40ppm with water changes.
Good luck with your fish.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Lakers4ItAll said:


> The water is fine the person at the Pet Store said the fish prolly were just adjusting to a bigger light. They are all fine now swimming all over.
> 
> Also i bought a few more things for the tank today.
> 
> ...


Did the person at the store tell you what the parameters were? Ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels? How did they do the test? You should invest in a test kit of your own, it'll help in the long run and its relatively inexpensive to have your own.

As for your stocking... I don't even know where to begin.

The molly and the fiddler are brackish creatures. They'd do far better in a brackish aquarium though the molly can adjust to pure freshwater. The crabs will need a way to get out of the water and onto dry land however. In a deep 55 gallon tank that'll be difficult though. The angels are predators, they're likely to start to eat the tetras and maybe even the guppies. The betta isn't going to like being in a tank with a lot of other active fish. It's also not going to be fond of the angel's long fins. Expect it to get aggressive. The crayfish is another predator and it will kill and eat any fish it can get its claws on. The bala shark is going to get far too large for your tank, they can grow to be a foot or longer and are very active swimmers. Think of them as huge danios. The typical recommendation is to not put them in a tank smaller than six feet long and they like to be in a school, not solo. What type of catfish? The most commonly available plecos can grow to 18" or more and cory catfish like to school. If it's a cory I'd also not expect it to last long with several crabs and a crayfish occupying the bottom of the tank. The shrimp are likely to meet a similar fate as the crabs and crayfish pick them off, I hope you didn't pay a lot for the cherries. The needlefish is another surprise. Like a pleco they are often sold while still only a few inches long but they can grow to over a foot. They're also primarily piscovorous so expect it to work its way through the population of smaller fish in your aquarium as it grows and then start to eye your larger fish.

I wouldn't expect to have much more than the needlefish, the angels (maybe), the bala, and the crayfish left in about six months to a year.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Not to mention the shrimp, which the angelfish,catfish,and crayfish will no doubt delight in reducing their numbers .But as you have stated,,Your tank .


----------



## Lakers4ItAll (Jan 21, 2009)

As I have stated a few times on this site already I have a Underwater Lagoon for my Crabs to get air crabhomes.com so they will be fine in my 55 gal. I know the Bala will need to get moved but for now he is in with the rest he is only about 2-3". I forgot what kind of Catfish it is. And I'm aware that the Crayfish n Crabs will eat the shrimp which I don't mind since they are cheap. 

I like having alot of different things in my tank as you can see and if some end up getting eatin by something else then so be it, I'm not gonna take anything out so no need to keep telling me what I should and shouldn't have.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Lakers, Your right it is your tank and you may do with it how and what you choose........But you came here looking for advice on what is going on with your fish..........Members gave you advice and comments, sorry if the advice isnt what you wanted to hear...........There are alot of very knowledgable people here who know the proper way to raise fish, compatibilities, aggression issues, water needs.......Some members have no tactful way of saying things, because they think what your doing is incorrect or blatelently wrong.........Sorry if the way they tell you things is a little ignorant, but some members here dont want to see anything happen to others aquatic life........even if its your tank..........Please bear this in mind when you ask something and dont get the answer you wanted to hear


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Lakers4ItAll said:


> As I have stated a few times on this site already I have a Underwater Lagoon for my Crabs to get air crabhomes.com so they will be fine in my 55 gal. I know the Bala will need to get moved but for now he is in with the rest he is only about 2-3". I forgot what kind of Catfish it is. And I'm aware that the Crayfish n Crabs will eat the shrimp which I don't mind since they are cheap.
> 
> I like having alot of different things in my tank as you can see and if some end up getting eatin by something else then so be it, I'm not gonna take anything out so no need to keep telling me what I should and shouldn't have.


We're not telling you what to do so much as pointing out that you're setting yourself up for a lot of death, destruction, and miserable animals. The stress of being caged up with multiple major predators isn't going to do much for the health of most of the tank's smaller inhabitants. There are other problems with the predation that will occur, it can cause serious ammonia spikes as fish are killed and the uneaten parts decay.


----------



## Lakers4ItAll (Jan 21, 2009)

I understand people are trying to help but reguardless of what they say I'm not gonna change what I want in my tank. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I could just walk away from this discussion but my conscience tells me not to. I have been following it though not contributing until now.

Your initial problem, fish lying on the bottom, had nothing to do with warm water or more light. It clearly had to do with poor wate parameters. You admitted you didn't cycle the tank, that is only asking for fish losses.

You have a mix of fish that is not compatible from the point of water requirements and aggression. Many will be dead before long.

What you have done is comparable to going into a pet store and buying a Black Lab dog, then confining it in a wire cage and throwing in some food and water. That dog will have problems. And it is frankly just as cruel to treat your fish as if they don't matter.


----------



## Lakers4ItAll (Jan 21, 2009)

Well obviously the water is fine since I havent lost any fish. And I do believe just like the person at a local pet store told me they were just getting used to the bigger light since now all of the fish are swimming around just fine.

Like I have already stated I don't really care if some of you don't like what I have in MY tank so go ahead and waste your time telling me.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Like Byron already stated, you asked why your fish are staying on the bottom of the tank.....Its not your lights, but believe what you want to believe.....Well everyone here gave you reasons why this may be happening............Now you want to lash out at the people who were trying to help you?.......You came here and asked a question and got answers to your question......From reading Byrons posts (here and other threads), this guy forgot more about fish than the person at the fish store will ever know.....Sorry if the constructive critism hit a nerve, but you seeked out help and got it, dont be upset with anyone about the answers you got


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Just be sure to buy that API freshwater test kit if you have not already. 
You would not believe how fast water quality can change. When a tank is newly setup, I test twice a day.
I am sure you do not want to expose your fish to any toxins.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

The lakers guy is offline but i long since wanted to tell him to OXYGENATE his tank for a bit. Its much deeper and he just filled it so i think it could have helped. Like he said his water is fine.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Thats a very good point catfishabbi.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

It's not likely to be an oxygen issue. The action of filling the tank would have oxygenated the water just fine and if the surface is being churned by the filter it will stay that way. Also, if oxygen were the issue the fish would be hanging near the top of the aquarium where the water contains the most oxygen, not at the bottom where it has the least.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

My own feeling is that acclimation of the fish to the tank was perhaps a contributing factor. Fish in dealer tanks are often found in water with high levels of conductivity due to all manner of chemicals that may or may not exist in these tanks. Conductivity relates to total dissolved solids which in turn affects osmoregulation of fishes. If not acclimated properly, The fish would be under considerable stress while trying to adjust. IMHO


----------



## JokerBoyX (Mar 31, 2009)

Cody said:


> Oh how I love when people come to an advice forum and not take people's advice. Yay for first impressions.



agreed! im a newbie however totally understand im a dumb a** compared to you veterans! I never knew what cycle meant til I came here and also thanks to you cody and everyone like you that tries to be so helpful to others.


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

they need to get used to the water conditions and theyre new home! Big tank though! Could You show us a pic? We wanna see your cool tank!


----------



## watts300 (Feb 21, 2009)

Cody, you didn't really give advice. You nearly barked orders to get rid of his animals. Chill out. Stop taking things personally. 
You shouldn't assume that what a person has now is all he will ever have. People are allowed to buy things and upgrade. Fish grow slow...There's plenty of time to accomodate our aquatic friends.


----------



## Lakers4ItAll (Jan 21, 2009)

Here you go....


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Why did I did I just get this sudden need to drink some alcohol?


----------



## jradish (Feb 18, 2009)

The fish probably feel the need for some alcohol too


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

that happens sometimes when your fish are adjusting to new water


----------



## brackish1 (Jul 12, 2011)

i realise that this thread is VERY old, and Im not sure how I found it tbh, but I am STUNNED!!! How could anyone be so uncaring and cold towards the health of their fish? Im sitting here wondering if I actuallyread that stocking list ....and Cody wasnt barking orders. Sounded like an animal lover trying to point an complete idiot in the right direction


----------

